# [Finnish NR] 6.93 3x3 Single (9.23 average) - Kim Jokinen



## Username (Nov 29, 2015)

yay






and the average


----------



## Berd (Nov 29, 2015)

Cool reaction on the single! Gj!


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 29, 2015)

Would Rw U Rw' R U R' U' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw' skipped?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Would Rw U Rw' R U R' U' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw' skipped?



It would have, but Kim is pretty much OLL PLL only.


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Cool reaction on the single! Gj!



Thanks!



Bindedsa said:


> It would have, but Kim is pretty much OLL PLL only.



That's all I'll ever need.


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2015)

D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 U2 B' R' F D' U B' D2 L' F'

x y2
r' D' R' F' D' R' D
U' L' U L
y U R U' R'
L' U L U y' L U' L'
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
M2' U M U2 M' U M2

48 moves/6.93 = 6.9 tps or so. meh.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 30, 2015)

wow nice single!
gogo sub 9!!!



Username said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I'll ever need.



COLL at least plz....


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wow nice single!
> gogo sub 9!!!


Thanks!
Eventually maybe



> COLL at least plz....



I know like half of them but I don't use them too much. I just hate algs overall, and can't find a good enough reason to learn any more.


----------

